# Custom Aluminum Canes



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your replies to my previous topic regarding noiseless folding canes. Thanks to the advice there, I was able to find a commercial model that works exactly as intended and does not make noise. I've been considering the idea of adding a custom aluminum cane to my repertoire, but I am not sure what I am looking for actually exists or is too hard to make. I see a lot of great photos here and I can see there is a section for vendors, but I didn't want to post there as this is more of a general query. I am a member of a couple other forums and on those, you have to have a paid membership to buy and sell--I am not sure if it is the same here.

I've found one manufacturer of "solid aluminum canes" as opposed to the hollowed out ones with which I am sure most of us are familiar. I think these canes look nice, but they taper as they near the butt end, and although that is done for aesthetic purposes, I would prefer one that has a uniform diameter. I've looked around but have not found anyone who produces such canes, perhaps it is difficult or cost-prohibitive. The company also doesn't cut canes to length, which is not a big deal but I live in an apartment without a lot of space to do these kinds of modifications on my own. It seems to me like a uniform cane might be easier to make than a tapered one, but I am no expert.

So, my question might sound a bit dumb to makers that are in the know, but if it can be done, I'd like to add an untapered cane of aluminum.

My current cane is great and I've been using it nonstop for months. I think it's just about perfect but I'm just wishing for something different I guess. It's made of some kind of hard plastic, I'd like to try a different material.

Maybe the perfect cane just doesn't exist or I need to lower my expectations.

Anyways, thanks for reading, everyone.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think the reason you don't see solid aluminum canes is the weight issue. Even though aluminum is light for a metal, it does add up and solid isn't necessary.

I don't know of anyone making truly custom aluminum canes.


----------



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

Rodney said:


> I think the reason you don't see solid aluminum canes is the weight issue. Even though aluminum is light for a metal, it does add up and solid isn't necessary.
> 
> I don't know of anyone making truly custom aluminum canes.


I think you are probably right. My cane is fairly heavy (although I am used to it) and probably lighter than an equivalent aluminum one.

When I say "custom" I really just mean "a plain aluminum cane that is solid instead of hollow" but still, I think weight is probably the big issue for most people. Maybe I can find one that has some cutouts or something. The tapered ones probably reduce the weight, but for some reason the look doesn't appeal to me. I wish I had the skills and equipment to make my own designs, but I am not gifted in that way.


----------

